# bhyve / iohyve and MacOS



## Mark Watling (May 12, 2017)

Hi,

Has anyone been able to get a MacOS running as a guest under bhyve/iohyve?

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## Oko (May 12, 2017)

Mark Watling said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone been able to get a MacOS running as a guest under bhyve/iohyve?
> 
> ...


+1 for the question even though I have a bad feeling that you came here to troll as have never seen a non-corporate entity running OS X in the virtual machine. We recently were re-evaluating virtualization technologies we use at work. We still like Jails in spite of the fiasco with iocage (now forked as iocell) but were seriously thinking to replace KVM with Xen Dom0 (Alpine Linux in PV mode if somebody care). Now Bhyve is type 2 hypervisor and should not be compared with Xen Dom0 but I am curious. One of the things we like about Xen is that performs much better for Windows hosts (We need stupid Oracle database server on Windows) but also runs OS X IIRC.


----------



## aragats (May 13, 2017)

Oko said:


> have never seen a non-corporate entity running OS X in the virtual machine


What's wrong with that? I used to run OS X in VirtualBox in Linux, worked pretty well.
A year ago or so I tried it in bhyve, but couldn't succeed. Maybe will try again now.


----------



## Mark Watling (May 13, 2017)

never trolled in my life - not my style; not even sure I understand the comment. 

agree with aragats - I run OSX on all my home pcs/laptops as it works really well with the families iphones/ipads. I was looking at using OS X Server  as a learning example really. best of luck with you visualisation plans!

I've tried converting a VDMK image to raw and creating a VM using iohyve and 'copying' the raw file into a device - no luck. going to now try creating a USB install for OSX and try a fresh install into iohyve/bhyve.

If I succeed will post.

Thx
M


----------



## abishai (May 13, 2017)

Oko said:


> fiasco with iocage


I migrated to stock/etc/jail.conf. It's available since 10.0, I believe. It allows to set most jail options, has load order support, so I'm very happy that the only ports my host has is tmux, vim and doas.


----------



## Handy92 (May 13, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OSx86
`Not bhyve but:` http://www.macbreaker.com/2015/01/virtualbox-yosemite-zone.html

I heard about this but newer do it, and there is sense? Beter idea is compare Orbis OS from PS4 with FreeBSD 9.0 and run it native for game. 

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...simple.svg/1920px-Unix_history-simple.svg.png

Edit: Curiosity: Is exist fork Android for desktop too, named Android x86. Most applicantion working, but sometimes gamepad is needed.


----------



## Croak (Jun 5, 2017)

At present, bhyve in FreeBSD 11 implements UEFI version 2.4 for booting - the latest version is 2.7 so it's a few revs behind.  Last time I looked, Apple still uses a modified version of EFI 1.1 - a very old release from 2006, before Intel spun off EFI to the UEFI Forum. There are significant differences between these versions which will cause issues ranging from the inability to see video until the OS has fully booted to complete boot failure.

Additionally, MacOS only supports hardware devices used in Apple products.  Success depends on the hardware drivers exposed to the guest OS by bhyve being recognized and supported by MacOS.  It might be fine or it might be impossible. You may want to explore various hackintosh forums - those folks know a great deal about these issues.    tonymacx86.com might be a good site to start.


----------

